

Ask HN: Review my startup (SNS for Creatives) - joysoflife

Prezlog.com is a social network for creatives in Asia to showcase their creations and brand themselves. The site also helps them network with corporations and other creatives.
Right now we are in public beta and trying to get a few users to test the site before launching.
It's bootstrapped by me, and I outsourced the design and development to a web development agency in Nepal. 
It's run by Buddypress, and I'd love to hear your thoughts and/or suggestions, especially for those who are familiar with wordpress.<p>Thank you!<p>Link:http://www.prezlog.com
======
ckdarby
Having this not directly link to the site & instead having to read this, copy
& paste the url into the browser...unacceptable

